

Now hiring: junior engineer for QA / Support in Switzerland - l3nz
http://www.loway.ch/jobs.php#jeqa

======
gus_massa
Try the "Who's Hiring" thread that appears the first day of each month. Last
edition:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803764)

